# What type of riding is your horse better at?



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I started Lexi out Western, but then when I switched to English I find she does really good with jumping. Although she loves barrels!  I do them with her once in awhile, bareback.
She is really good bareback.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Solomon is best suited bareback... which isn't really a dicicpline.
Stretch is a great Western Pleasure horse.
Dixie is an awesome Jumper.
Rocket is amazing for barrels.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Chance is deff english a good hunter jumper as well! 
but eventually were gonna start going bareback!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

My horses best discipline? Well, this...
:lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Gingers good at Dressage and hunters/jumpers


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

^^^ Hahaha Best kind of riding :lol: 
Mine is a superb trail horse. Shes a been there, done that, not scared of anything horse. We rode out today, just me and Vida. A deer jumped up right in front of us and she just kinda twitched a little. Shes such a good girl


----------



## myboydoc26 (Mar 26, 2008)

Up until Doc was twenty five (last year)  I rode him western because when I got him all I had was a western saddle and last year I started english lessons and I liked them so I think it was this month on the 6th or something when I got my english saddle and he does so much better! Before I had to jump in a western so I wasn't able to move to any high jumps because of the saddle and now he jumps higher every time I ride him. He really is an old horse so I think the lighter saddle has been good for him. ( and it doesn't hurt me as much as the western) Anyway as far as his dicipline goes we do jumping and some trail riding.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I think Maia could go either way, but I only own English stuff, so that's that!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JDI I love your new Avatar! That is great! 

My horses are all westren horses, however I think North would make a nice english horse. Bu I know nothing about it


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

All the horses out here are trail nags...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

There is nothing better then a good old trustie trail mount. IMO, but I'm not really into showing anymore. We do trail riding, roping, penning and some reining.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I've only done western type trail rides tho my girls would like to pursue barrels once they get to be beter riders....I think my horses are the best lawn mowers we've ever had tho.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> JDI I love your new Avatar! That is great!


Thanks! Um.. just a question though...
..which one? I've changed it a few times lately


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Banjo could be a competative swimmer, lol. 

Seriously tho banjo would be best suited to trails most likely. 
Altho from past experiences he showed very promising signs to be good at cutting or somthing along those lines. He can be good at some games to.....but yea trails would be his thing.
I have never riden him western tho so arnt sure exactly how hed go, but i do think hed suit that to.

Foxy is a shower....as in dressage and show jumping. I havnt done it on him competativly but thats what he was trained to do, hes a slightly hopless games horse, lol.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i think Vega makes a better English horse, mainly because thats what i ride, but quite a few people on here have said that she'd make an awesome western horse too.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

all my horses/ponies are english.....i don't think i'd be able to do western...its too....different and vince has NEVER done anything remotely western and is trained for english.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Well my mare is going to be a big sport horse. She is quite the looker and is relatively calm about everything with a massive stride. I expect her to be a good 16'3+ hh. She is one of my project horses. She's quite young so its hard to tell just yet what she will enjoy doing but I think hunter/jumpers is going to be the career for her.

My other boy is quite the handsome gent. He is very athletic and is a lot more alert and tends to be quite excited about life. He is quite a stunning horse. I think he's going to be to hot for jumpers but has the presence needed for Hunters so I'm assuming thats the path he'll take. 8)


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Thunder- anything you throw on his back. Mostly trail tho.

Gracious- Western trail

Rose- Idk anymore

Roman- English

Emu- Just standing there.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

.Delete. said:


> Thunder- anything you throw on his back. Mostly trail tho.
> 
> Gracious- Western trail
> 
> ...


LOL "Emu- Just standing there" LOVE IT


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> .Delete. said:
> 
> 
> > Thunder- anything you throw on his back. Mostly trail tho.
> ...


Tee hee. Its true :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Mine do grazing the best.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL! :lol: JDI you got a lazy horseee!


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh dear...Oddie. I think he'd either go western or english, although I'd be dubious about what control you'd have neck reining when he decides 'no, no thanks, I'd rather go that way'. But anyway, he goes english because that's all we have.

No way would he ever be anything but a trail/hack horse, though. Don't get me wrong, he's a GREAT trail horse, one of the best, but only because he enjoys it. He does NOT move in a school and would be useless at anything requiring speed or impulsion. And before anyone says, yes, it probably is due to gaps in his training in the past and no, you couldn't make him school. Numerous people have tried, thinking they are decent trainers while we just let him get away with murder and they can fix him; they all end up sitting on a stationary horse in the middle of the arena, desperately trying to do anything at ALL to make him DO SOMETHING and being just a little humbled.

He could probably do XC - he's got a nice jump in him if you pop him over 3ft jumps on hacks - but I'd worry about whether he'd have the stamina now he's older.

Old ploddie Oddie, I love him.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah. Haha, Lexi LIVES for speed, LOL!  That's when back when I rode Western, she was good @ barrels. 
But now that I ride English, she's getting better @ jumping, I really think that's what she enjoys the most, haha. XC she is good at, I've been working on that with her.  But I LOVE riding her bareback...that's just so much fun.


----------

